# Burger Pop-Up Store



## burgerdude (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey Guys

I'm planning on starting up a Burger Pop-Up Store and the style of burgers I am interested in is Smashed Burgers.

I'm currently working on my work flow from the time My Butcher Grinds the meat right up to the the point where the customer receives his order.

Please feel free to chip in on my work flow as I begin with the first part of the process.

1. Butcher minces beef as per my specs.

2. Ground Beef is handed over to me 1 day before I trade.

3. I will then portion the ground beef using a volume measuring cup and the resultant patties will be in the form of balls.

4. All the Beef Balls will be held in a chiller up until the following day.

My problem at the moment if portioning of the beef. I have the right size cup which I have tested with by using volume only and then weighing it out on a scale - the weight was within 5g of my target weight which is 75g - N.B. Each burger will consist of 2 X 75g Patties. Now comes my challenge - once the beef is in the measuring cup, it's difficult to get it out. You have dig you finger into the edge of the cup to release the ground beef.

What ideas could you guys offer to overcome this issue?

Thanks


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

I'm probably going to be chastised for posting here, but the place I worked leveled the ground meat into a sheet pan from the grinder, and used a ring mold to size the patties. They were then "shoved" out of the ring mold, rolled into a ball, and weighed. They were smashed into a patty before frying/ grilling/ whatever. Minimal massaging of the meat is crucial. I should also note, IIRC, they weighed about 99g, or 3.5 oz.

On the other hand, you could use spray oil before jamming the meat into the measuring cup. 

I also forgot to mention that the ground meat came out of the walk in and was practically frozen. There was very little "sticking" occurring, and you had to wash your hands in warm to hot water periodically.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

You could drill several small holes in the bottom of the cup.  That might help the meat release on its own.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's how I do it...

Works great...

http://www.kitchenconservatory.com/Dishers-and-Scoops-C461.aspx

p.s. I'm not advocating this source. I don't know them nor have I traded with them ever. Just showing an example of the tool.

I've used Jake's method before to shape uniform patties but find the disher scoop to be even faster. For production I use a scooper to portion and a "hamburger smasher" to form patties with paper separators.

https://www.google.com/#q=hamburger+press


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

The way I've seen it done several places is to weigh the burgers, then shape the patty with a piece of paper under it inside the mold. We use lids from sour cream containers as molds for their wide, flat shape.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

BrianShaw said:


> Here's how I do it...
> 
> Works great...
> 
> ...


Brian has the correct tool for this. I have used this website and have had good luck with them. Try a # 16 disher it should be about the right size, I use smaller ones for portioning meat balls. http://www.webstaurantstore.com/16-round-squeeze-handle-disher-portion-scoop-2-75-oz/92247153.html


----------



## burgerdude (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi All

Sorry I didn't respond sooner - I've been so crazy these past few weeks.

I'm running some trial in the week to come and needed some advise about seasonings.

I know most of us are purists and dont advise any mix-ins except when the patty hits the grill - then we season it. I'm just experimenting to learn more than any thing. 

I'm thinking of adding just msg to the Ground Beef - when would you suggest I add it - before Grinding the beef or after it's ground?

Thanks


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

BurgerDude said:


> Hi All
> 
> Sorry I didn't respond sooner - I've been so crazy these past few weeks.
> 
> ...


For maximum hits repost this question in the Food and Cooking forum.

There are manymany awesome cooks in CT's non pro community.

Just FYI...

mimi


----------

